# Will a grooming arm help keep my dog standing?....



## tobys2ndmom (Apr 19, 2012)

My dog is fairly cooperative with my home grooms, the only part he's not so good at is that he hates to stand up, he'd prefer to lie down and take a nice nap while i'm trying to clip him. lol. Not helpful. Will a grooming arm keep him standing? or will he just sit and i'll need something else to keep him standing. thanks.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

It can help. He will beable to sit. but not lay down. Train him to stand up right.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

You can use a 2nd grooming arm to hold up his rear.


----------



## denise3099 (Apr 3, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/No-Sit-Haunch...Q5QW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335547922&sr=8-1
This looks interesting. Read the reviews.

Although I must say, I would love it if Carmen would just lie down and let me get her armpits, belly, legs etc. Then I could just flip her on her other side to do the rest. Sounds ideal. Are they supposed to lie down for part of it or should they stand the whole time and you just try to get whatever you can of the underside? Carmen wouldn't lie down at all and now she's all shaved except for her armpits! Very crunchy granola looking.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I never want a dog to lie down during grooming. It makes everything harder. lol Armpits are easily done if you life the leg, and pull slightly off to themside.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

Just a question for Graco22, in your opinion what is the best way to clear the armpits, with thinners or with an Arco?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Sarayu14 said:


> Just a question for Graco22, in your opinion what is the best way to clear the armpits, with thinners or with an Arco?


An Arco or other clipper. It is much to dangerous to use shear or thinners in an armpit.


----------

